
Show HN: Dataset of HN posts and metadata hosted on Kaggle - antgoldbloom
https://www.kaggle.com/antgoldbloom/d/antgoldbloom/hacker-news-posts/what-kind-of-posts-attract-upvotes
======
antgoldbloom
For fun, I did a simple analysis of what kind of posts attract upvotes:
[https://www.kaggle.com/antgoldbloom/d/antgoldbloom/hacker-
ne...](https://www.kaggle.com/antgoldbloom/d/antgoldbloom/hacker-news-
posts/what-kind-of-posts-attract-upvotes).

My conclusion is that the ultimate HN post is Sam Altman posting about Rust at
midday ET on Sunday.

